
The terrifying surveillance case of Brandon Mayfield (2014) - pera
http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/2/the-terrifying-surveillancecaseofbrandonmayfield.html
======
pera
Previous HN discussion (also from 2014):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7204988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7204988)

